# The Personality Defect Test



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*The Personality Defect Test*

http://www.okcupid.com/tests/take?testid=4741219933576750506

r u brave enough to take it?

*Braggart*
You are 85% Rational, 85% Extroverted, 42% Brutal, and 71% Arrogant.

You are the Braggart! Like Muhammad Ali, you would surely tell everyone that you are "The Greatest" whilst bragging incessantly about your intelligence, your skills, and your abilities. You tend to be a thinker rather than a feeler, and combined with your extroversion and arrogance, this makes you someone who probably just LOVES to brag about his accomplishments. Despite this, however, you are a very gentle, tender person and truly care about others' feelings. You just happen to care more about yourself. Unlike Ali, of course, you are rather rational as opposed to emotional, and you are also much more gentle. But his arrogance and extroversion best reflect the most visible aspects of your personality. But his afro and his penchant for rhyming...not so much. There is not really much to dislike about you, aside from the fact that you can be incredibly annoying, and you probably never shut up about yourself. You may be one of these people who refer to themselves in the third person. If you have a nickname, it is probably one you gave to yourself, because you are too cool for the nickname others have given you--like "doofus" and "shitface". Your personality defect, in summary, is the fact that you are extremely overconfident, extroverted, and perhaps rather lacking in emotions. YOU ARE THE GREATEST! Or so you keep telling yourself every night as you stare at yourself in the mirror and practically make out with your reflection. Maybe one day everyone else on the planet will agree with your assessment of yourself. Nah, I'm just kidding. We think you're an arrogant dickhole. But a NICE arrogant dickhole, so no worries.

 LOL


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Capitalist Pig*
You are 57% Rational, 57% Extroverted, 57% Brutal, and 42% Arrogant. You are the Capitalist Pig! This means that you are less emotional than most, focusing more on logic. You are also more selfish, greedy, and care very little for the well-being of others, hence you probably hold capitalistic political views. This also means that you are particularly swinish, willing to grouse in any amount of shit for your own gain, and obese with greed. You are also an extrovert, like most of the people in the hallmark capitalistic country of America. Despite these traits, you are surprisingly not very arrogant, tending to view yourself as equal to others, just like the principle of Democracy in America. Which seems strange given that you are so mean and brutal to others at times. But despite your intentions to see others as equal, and to not be an arrogant twat, it must always be remembered that while all animals are created equal, some are more equal than others--the pigs being more equal. So while you may not be full of yourself, you certainly don't treat others with the respect they deserve. So like any farmyard pig, you are greedy, noisy, and don't care about others. The only difference between you and a pig is that you are more rational and intelligent. In conclusion, your personality defect is that you are a bit too logical, rather unemotional, way too extroverted, and also very brutal in regards to others. You may even be a bit insecure about yourself, little piggy. But at least you're not a platypus. It must suck to be a platypus, you know? All those identity issues.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Hand-Raiser*
You are 71% Rational, 57% Extroverted, 14% Brutal, and 0% Arrogant. You are the Hand-Raiser, that annoying kid in class who always had an answer for everything. No doubt, as a child you probably sat in the front of the class, anxiously waving your hand back and forth in the air while your teacher desperately tried to avoid calling on you because you were the ONLY fucking kid that answered her questions. Clearly, the key traits of your personality are your rationality and your extroversion. You are like a little talkative calculator, in other words. You also tend to be rather gentle and less arrogant than most people. Your presence is a bane to everyone's existence, because you are too nice for your own good and you absolutely will not shut up. So what is your defect, then? Well, you're boring, and when you're not boring, you are just plain annoying with your ultra-logical responses and constant need to talk to others. So keep waving that hand in the air, son. I'm still not calling on you. You are too logical, you talk too much, and your humility and gentleness only makes me hate you more, because they make me feel like I almost SHOULDN'T hate you. But I do. Big time. And by the way, the more you wave your hand in class--your extended hand becoming nothing more than a blur as you insanely wave it, thinking we can't see it--the more smug satisfaction the teacher takes in watching the look of excrutiating pain cross your face as you agonize over not being called on, and the longer we'll wait to call on you, just because we absolutely love torturing you so. hmmm.....


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

*Hippie*
You are 42% Rational, 71% Extroverted, 14% Brutal, and 14% Arrogant. You are the Hippie! Characterized by a strong sense of extroversion, irrationality, gentleness, humility, and a faint scent of marijuana, you no doubt frolic through fields preaching peace and free love! Immediately following that, you then frolic to the hospital with herpes! You are probably either very spiritual or needlessly paranoid about "the man", like most hippies, as a result of your focus on intuition and feelings over cold, brutal logic. You probably enjoy poetry, especially beatnik ultra-liberal crap about how horrible fascism is, even though your suburbanized, sheltered idea of "fascism" is having to pay two dollars per gallon at the gas pump. You are also very, very social. And like any hippie who would have no qualms about hitchiking across the country just to meet some interesting people, you also love to interact with others, even complete strangers. Though I highly doubt they love to interact with you! Because we know most any hippie is peace-loving and humble, it stands to reason that you, as well, are terribly gentle and humble, almost to the point of revulsion. Your carefree attitude of peace and harmony is probably very, very sickening to realists or cynics or anyone who isn't a hippie, to tell the truth. In short, your personality is defective because you are overly emotional, extroverted, gentle, and humble--thus making you an annoying hippie. Now go do your drugs and have sex with filthy bearded men in tye dye shirts.

*To put it less negatively:* 
_1. You are more INTUITIVE than rational. 
2. You are more EXTROVERTED than introverted. 
3. You are more GENTLE than brutal. 
4. You are more HUMBLE than arrogant._ 
*Compatibility:* 
Your exact opposite is the Sociopath. 
Other personalities you would probably get along with are the Hand-Raiser, the Televangelist, and the Robot. 
* 
* 
_If you scored near fifty percent for a certain trait (42%-58%), you could very well go either way. For example, someone with 42% Extroversion is slightly leaning towards being an introvert, but is close enough to being an extrovert to be classified that way as well. Below is a list of the other personality types so that you can determine which other possible categories you may fill if you scored near fifty percent for certain traits._ 
*The other personality types:* 
The Emo Kid: _Intuitive, Introverted, Gentle, Humble._ 
The Starving Artist: _Intuitive, Introverted, Gentle, Arrogant._ 
The Bitch-Slap: _Intuitive, Introverted, Brutal, Humble._ 
The Brute: _Intuitive, Introverted, Brutal, Arrogant._ 
The Hippie: _Intuitive, Extroverted, Gentle, Humble._ 
The Televangelist: _Intuitive, Extroverted, Gentle, Arrogant._ 
The Schoolyard Bully: _Intuitive, Extroverted, Brutal, Humble._ 
The Class Clown: _Intuitive, Extroverted, Brutal, Arrogant._ 
The Robot: _Rational, Introverted, Gentle, Humble._ 
The Haughty Intellectual: _Rational, Introverted, Gentle, Arrogant._ 
The Spiteful Loner: _Rational, Introverted, Brutal, Humble._ 
The Sociopath: _Rational, Introverted, Brutal, Arrogant._ 
The Hand-Raiser: _Rational, Extroverted, Gentle, Humble._ 
The Braggart: _Rational, Extroverted, Gentle, Arrogant._ 
The Capitalist Pig: _Rational, Extroverted, Brutal, Humble._ 
The Smartass: _Rational, Extroverted, Brutal, Arrogant._ Be sure to take my Sublime Philosophical Crap Test if you are interested in taking a slightly more _intellectual_ test that has just as many insane ramblings as this one does!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

cant WAIT to see Mongos!!!


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm Ascared Too Take It.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lmao Mongo im waiting to see yours!!:-D


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

Never though of myself as this..but I have my momets :mrgreen:

*Class Clown*
You are 42% Rational, 85% Extroverted, 100% Brutal, and 71% Arrogant. You are the Class Clown. This means you wear grease paint and have a big, red nose... I really need to stop thinking so literally... Anyway, I MEANT to say that you are the Class Clown, and this means that you are extroverted, mean, and arrogant. You are not very rational, so you gravitate towards things that produce feelings or emotions over thoughts (like fart jokes or spitballs, for instance). You are also an extrovert and rather full of yourself, so of course you want constant attention for yourself and think you are somehow better than others. (Upon hearing the expression "you are full of yourself", you probably also slyly feel the need to ask women if they would like to be "full of yourself" too. I am assuming you have a penis. I often make that assumption, being fond of the penis.) You can also be a bit mean-spirited, and like a class clown you wouldn't hesitate to make a joke at someone else's expense, no matter how terrible it would make them feel. A lot of people probably find your antics annoying, sophomoric, and desperately histrionic. Like some sort of crack-taking hyperactive monkey, you'd do anything, mock anyone, just to get someone to pay attention to you for five seconds. So your personality defects are that you have to be the center of attention, that you don't care about others, and that you are rather irrational and motivated by intuitions. Now stop walking around with those books on your head and sit down this instant! Or else I'll be forced to stand here, hands on my hips, doing nothing once again!


----------



## badboys1517 (Jan 1, 2005)

*Sociopath*
You are 57% Rational, 14% Extroverted, 85% Brutal, and 57% Arrogant. You are the Sociopath! As a result of your cold, calculating rationality, your introversion (and ability to keep quiet), your brutality, and your arrogance, you would make a very cunning serial killer. You are confident and capable of social interaction, but you prefer the silence of dead bodies to the loud, twittering nitwits you normally encounter in your daily life. You care very little for the feelings of others, possibly because you are not a very emotional person. You are also very calculating and intelligent, making you a perfect criminal mastermind. Also, you are a very arrogant person, tending to see yourself as better than others, providing you with a strong ability to perceive others as weak little animals, so tiny and small. You take great pleasure in the misery of others, and there is nothing sweeter to you than the sweet glory of using someone else's shattered failure to project yourself to success. Except sugar. That just may be sweeter. In short, your personality defect is the fact that you could easily be a sociopath, because you are calculating, unemotional, brutal, and arrogant. Please don't kill me for writing mean things about you! I have a 101 mile-long knife! Don't make me use it!

*To put it less negatively:* 
_1. You are more RATIONAL than intuitive. 
2. You are more INTROVERTED than extroverted. 
3. You are more BRUTAL than gentle. 
4. You are more ARROGANT than humble._

*Compatibility:* 
Your exact opposite is the Hippie. 
Other personalities you would probably get along with are the Spiteful Loner, the Smartass, and the Capitalist Pig. 
* 
* 
_If you scored near fifty percent for a certain trait (42%-58%), you could very well go either way. For example, someone with 42% Extroversion is slightly leaning towards being an introvert, but is close enough to being an extrovert to be classified that way as well. Below is a list of the other personality types so that you can determine which other possible categories you may fill if you scored near fifty percent for certain traits._ 
*The other personality types:* 
The Emo Kid: _Intuitive, Introverted, Gentle, Humble._ 
The Starving Artist: _Intuitive, Introverted, Gentle, Arrogant._ 
The Bitch-Slap: _Intuitive, Introverted, Brutal, Humble._ 
The Brute: _Intuitive, Introverted, Brutal, Arrogant._ 
The Hippie: _Intuitive, Extroverted, Gentle, Humble._ 
The Televangelist: _Intuitive, Extroverted, Gentle, Arrogant._ 
The Schoolyard Bully: _Intuitive, Extroverted, Brutal, Humble._ 
The Class Clown: _Intuitive, Extroverted, Brutal, Arrogant._ 
The Robot: _Rational, Introverted, Gentle, Humble._ 
The Haughty Intellectual: _Rational, Introverted, Gentle, Arrogant._ 
The Spiteful Loner: _Rational, Introverted, Brutal, Humble._ 
The Sociopath: _Rational, Introverted, Brutal, Arrogant._ 
The Hand-Raiser: _Rational, Extroverted, Gentle, Humble._ 
The Braggart: _Rational, Extroverted, Gentle, Arrogant._ 
The Capitalist Pig: _Rational, Extroverted, Brutal, Humble._ 
The Smartass: _Rational, Extroverted, Brutal, Arrogant._ Be sure to take my Sublime Philosophical Crap Test if you are interested in taking a slightly more _intellectual_ test that has just as many insane ramblings as this one does!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

This is what I got first time. Not really like me, I get pissed off, but I'm not a mean person. I just like to have a good time.

*Schoolyard Bully*
You are 28% Rational, 85% Extroverted, 57% Brutal, and 28% Arrogant. You are the Schoolyard Bully! You focus more on feelings than rationality, and thus tend to be driven by your emotions rather than by a steering wheel, because human beings don't have those. You are probably easy to anger or annoy, for instance. You are also an extrovert who wouldn't mind having a lot of attention, although you may not always get it. Another character trait you possess is your brutality, manifested by the fact that you tend to be aggressive and do not care about the well-being of others. In school, you may have been the kid who stuffed the short kid into lockers, or who distributed swirlies to anyone who scored higher than a B on the science quiz. I wouldn't be surprised if you think the word "******" is the greatest insult known to man. Also, you exhibit signs of humility, leading one to conlude that you are actually insecure, because very few people are truly humble AND brutal. Thus, like any schoolyard bully, you seek constant attention for yourself and have no issues with administering beatings because you are quite emotional and easy to upset. Not only that, but your insecurity may be a prime motivation for your brutality. As psychologists have noted, most schoolyard bullies only pick on others because they have a negative self-image. This could possibly be true of you. Either that or you are just really hungry and need lunch money. In short, your personality defects are your brutality, extroversion, irrationality, and your possible insecurity. Go pick on someone your own size! But not me. I'm a midget, I swear.

*To put it less negatively:* 
_1. You are more INTUITIVE than rational. 
2. You are more EXTROVERTED than introverted. 
3. You are more BRUTAL than gentle. 
4. You are more HUMBLE than arrogant._

*Compatibility:* 
Your exact opposite is the Haughty Intellectual. (Bullies like to beat up nerds, after all.) 
Other personalities you would probably get along with are the Bitch-Slap, the Capitalist Pig, and the Class Clown. 
* 
* _If you scored near fifty percent for a certain trait (42%-58%), you could very well go either way. For example, someone with 42% Extroversion is slightly leaning towards being an introvert, but is close enough to being an extrovert to be classified that way as well. Below is a list of the other personality types so that you can determine which other possible categories you may fill if you scored near fifty percent for certain traits._ *The other personality types:*


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Ken, You don't have to join. They just wan't your DOB because they don't want anyone under 18.


----------



## zebra3 (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hand-Raiser*
You are 85% Rational, 57% Extroverted, 28% Brutal, and 42% Arrogant. You are the Hand-Raiser, that annoying kid in class who always had an answer for everything. No doubt, as a child you probably sat in the front of the class, anxiously waving your hand back and forth in the air while your teacher desperately tried to avoid calling on you because you were the ONLY fucking kid that answered her questions. Clearly, the key traits of your personality are your rationality and your extroversion. You are like a little talkative calculator, in other words. You also tend to be rather gentle and less arrogant than most people. Your presence is a bane to everyone's existence, because you are too nice for your own good and you absolutely will not shut up. So what is your defect, then? Well, you're boring, and when you're not boring, you are just plain annoying with your ultra-logical responses and constant need to talk to others. So keep waving that hand in the air, son. I'm still not calling on you. You are too logical, you talk too much, and your humility and gentleness only makes me hate you more, because they make me feel like I almost SHOULDN'T hate you. But I do. Big time. And by the way, the more you wave your hand in class--your extended hand becoming nothing more than a blur as you insanely wave it, thinking we can't see it--the more smug satisfaction the teacher takes in watching the look of excrutiating pain cross your face as you agonize over not being called on, and the longer we'll wait to call on you, just because we absolutely love torturing you so.

*To put it less negatively:* 
_1. You are more RATIONAL than intuitive. 
2. You are more EXTROVERTED than introverted. 
3. You are more GENTLE than brutal. 
4. You are more HUMBLE than arrogant._

*Compatibility:* 
Your exact opposite is the Brute. Other personalities you would probably get along with are the Braggart, the Haughty Intellectual, and the Robot.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> I did all that, but then they wanted my e-mail address and a bunch of other info..


Douche bags


----------



## zebra3 (Feb 28, 2006)

Mine said e-mail was optional, I didn't enter it.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

The test called me a Brute. I kicked the test's ass.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

thats weird it just asked for my date of birth and gave me the results
it didnt ask me for my email i havent joined that site


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2006)

I started taking it, then got bored...


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Cinderella said:


> thats weird it just asked for my date of birth and gave me the results
> it didnt ask me for my email i havent joined that site


same here


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

*Sociopath
*You are 85% Rational, 28% Extroverted, 57% Brutal, and 71% Arrogant.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

USMCTrooper said:


> *Sociopath*
> You are 85% Rational, 28% Extroverted, 57% Brutal, and 71% Arrogant.


Thats why I'm afraid to take it!8O


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2006)

CAPITALIST PIG


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2006)

*Class Clown*
You are 14% Rational, 57% Extroverted, 85% Brutal, and 57% Arrogant. You are the Class Clown. This means you wear grease paint and have a big, red nose... 
I really need to stop thinking so literally... Anyway, I MEANT to say that you are the Class Clown, and this means that you are extroverted, mean, and arrogant. You are not very rational, so you gravitate towards things that produce feelings or emotions over thoughts (like fart jokes or spitballs, for instance). You are also an extrovert and rather full of yourself, so of course you want constant attention for yourself and think you are somehow better than others. (Upon hearing the expression "you are full of yourself", you probably also slyly feel the need to ask women if they would like to be "full of yourself" too. I am assuming you have a penis. I often make that assumption, being fond of the penis.) You can also be a bit mean-spirited, and like a class clown you wouldn't hesitate to make a joke at someone else's expense, no matter how terrible it would make them feel. A lot of people probably find your antics annoying, sophomoric, and desperately histrionic. Like some sort of crack-taking hyperactive monkey, you'd do anything, mock anyone, just to get someone to pay attention to you for five seconds. So your personality defects are that you have to be the center of attention, that you don't care about others, and that you are rather irrational and motivated by intuitions. Now stop walking around with those books on your head and sit down this instant! Or else I'll be forced to stand here, hands on my hips, doing nothing once again!


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

*Spiteful Loner*
You are 71% Rational, 42% Extroverted, 71% Brutal, and 28% Arrogant. You are the Spiteful Loner, the personality type that is most likely to go on a shooting rampage. In high school, you were probably that kid who wore all black and who sat alone in a corner of the lunch room, drawing pictures of dead babies. You are a rational person and tend to hold emotions in very low-esteem; not only that, but you are also rather introverted, meaning you probably bury any emotions you feel deep inside yourself, like all of the bodies in your backyard. Combine these traits with your dislike of others and your brutality, and it seems that you would be quite likely to shoot innocent people in a rampage. Most likely, you also have low self-esteem. Hell, I get low self-esteem just looking at you. This is only yet one more incentive to go on a shooting rampage, because you wouldn't care if you died as a result. Granted, you probably haven't gone on a shooting rampage and probably never will, but all the motivations are there. All you need is for someone to push you over the edge, calling you names and belittling you. Like me. But don't shoot me. I have a 101 mile-long knife, you know. In conclusion, your personality is defective because you are too introverted, brutal, insecure, and rather unemotional. No wonder no one hangs around you, you morbid, cold-hearted freak!

*To put it less negatively:* 
_1. You are more RATIONAL than intuitive. 
2. You are more INTROVERTED than extroverted. 
3. You are more BRUTAL than gentle. 
4. You are more HUMBLE than arrogant._

*Compatibility:* 
Your exact opposite is the Televangelist. Other personalities you would probably get along with are the Capitalist Pig, the Smartass, and the Sociopath. 
Geeze that thing makes me want to seek therapy


----------



## Bob_A_Fett (Aug 31, 2005)

*Braggart*
You are 57% Rational, 57% Extroverted, 28% Brutal, and 57% Arrogant. You are the Braggart! Like Muhammad Ali, you would surely tell everyone that you are "The Greatest" whilst bragging incessantly about your intelligence, your skills, and your abilities. You tend to be a thinker rather than a feeler, and combined with your extroversion and arrogance, this makes you someone who probably just LOVES to brag about his accomplishments. Despite this, however, you are a very gentle, tender person and truly care about others' feelings. You just happen to care more about yourself. Unlike Ali, of course, you are rather rational as opposed to emotional, and you are also much more gentle. But his arrogance and extroversion best reflect the most visible aspects of your personality. But his afro and his penchant for rhyming...not so much. There is not really much to dislike about you, aside from the fact that you can be incredibly annoying, and you probably never shut up about yourself. You may be one of these people who refer to themselves in the third person. If you have a nickname, it is probably one you gave to yourself, because you are too cool for the nickname others have given you--like "doofus" and "shitface". Your personality defect, in summary, is the fact that you are extremely overconfident, extroverted, and perhaps rather lacking in emotions. YOU ARE THE GREATEST! Or so you keep telling yourself every night as you stare at yourself in the mirror and practically make out with your reflection. Maybe one day everyone else on the planet will agree with your assessment of yourself. Nah, I'm just kidding. We think you're an arrogant dickhole. But a NICE arrogant dickhole, so no worries.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
I always thought of myself as the smartass or class clown type...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Christ theyve got figured as a HIppie...I know that test is flawed


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Sociopath*
You are 100% Rational, 0% Extroverted, 85% Brutal, and 85% Arrogant. You are the Sociopath! As a result of your cold, calculating rationality, your introversion (and ability to keep quiet), your brutality, and your arrogance, you would make a very cunning serial killer. You are confident and capable of social interaction, but you prefer the silence of dead bodies to the loud, twittering nitwits you normally encounter in your daily life. You care very little for the feelings of others, possibly because you are not a very emotional person. You are also very calculating and intelligent, making you a perfect criminal mastermind. Also, you are a very arrogant person, tending to see yourself as better than others, providing you with a strong ability to perceive others as weak little animals, so tiny and small. You take great pleasure in the misery of others, and there is nothing sweeter to you than the sweet glory of using someone else's shattered failure to project yourself to success. Except sugar. That just may be sweeter. In short, your personality defect is the fact that you could easily be a sociopath, because you are calculating, unemotional, brutal, and arrogant. Please don't kill me for writing mean things about you! I have a 101 mile-long knife! Don't make me use it!

*To put it less negatively:* 
_1. You are more RATIONAL than intuitive. _
_2. You are more INTROVERTED than extroverted. _
_3. You are more BRUTAL than gentle. 4. You are more ARROGANT than humble._

0% extroverted? I didn't know you could get zero.
Does it change anyone opinions if I agree with this test?? :twisted:


----------

